

It’s Not “Publish or Perish” but Rather “Do Great Science” - thanatosmin
http://www.thespectroscope.com/read/its-not-publish-or-perish-but-rather-do-great-science-by-lenny-teytelman-258

======
frozenport
See [http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=2495](http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=2495)

